# pay rate for CPC-A



## codegirl0422 (Feb 22, 2008)

I am currently looking for a job as either a coder or insurance follow-up specialist, and was wondering if someone knows what a good starting rate per hour is for northern Alabama.  I have three years experience with billing and coding. I am currently a CPC-A.  I know I was probably the lowest paid person at my last job and don't want to request to low of a rate.


----------

